# Feeding them river crayfish?



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

I like feeding my shoal of P's some live food every once in a while

well i went to big al's to buy a feeder crayfish as a change, and it turns out no stores in ontario can legally sell feeder crayfish anymore

what happens if i get prawn or crayfish from my local river?

if you live in north york, its rouge river

if not, could i hit up my local asian supermarket for some live crustaceans?

lol, also, piranha CAN eat hard shelled fish animals right? i guess i do it cause my puffer eats them


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

don't get from and river or you will find parasites allover your tank! and yes the piranhas can eat the shell but why cray fish shrimp, or somthing else! why take the chance of getting something that you don't want! your best bet is not get anything wild!


----------



## Telmob (Aug 10, 2006)

kk no problem, thats all i wanted to know









what about from the saisn super market?

still no?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Puffers eat them cause they have a specialized beak to do it with. Plus it helps break down thier tooth as they grow like rabbits teeth do, grow to big and it wont eat.

Crayfish dont really have that must meat to them. I wouldnt feed it to them. Prawns or shrimp yea, shell on if you want.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I fed my big red cray fish as long as they are not huge np feeding them just don't get a huge ass one man and it will be ok to feed


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ya but youre not really getting anything form them. They have like a cm2 of meat on them. And someone probably gonna say the shell gives them colour. There are better and effective way to get colour on your p's.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I live about 45 mins away from you and i can get Live crayfish at my Lfs


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

just go with non salted Supermarket shrimp. Get the fresh stuff in the display not the prepacked frozen ones. It may cost you like 5 bucks but will feed your P for a month. so it more then evens out. with P's you can feed them shell on or off.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> just go with non salted Supermarket shrimp. Get the fresh stuff in the display not the prepacked frozen ones. It may cost you like 5 bucks but will feed your P for a month. so it more then evens out. with P's you can feed them shell on or off.


I don't think the shrimp in the display is fresh. I know it isn't where I live anyways. I asked the girl one day if it was and she said its "previously" frozen" and if it was fresh it would cost a hell of alot more. Not just a little bit, but drastically higher in price. They don't have fresh shrimp there.

I'm not sure about your supermarket though, it may be different. But if the shrimp your getting doesnt cost that much im guessing it was previously frozen also.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> just go with non salted Supermarket shrimp. Get the fresh stuff in the display not the prepacked frozen ones. It may cost you like 5 bucks but will feed your P for a month. so it more then evens out. with P's you can feed them shell on or off.


I don't think the shrimp in the display is fresh. I know it isn't where I live anyways. I asked the girl one day if it was and she said its "previously" frozen" and if it was fresh it would cost a hell of alot more. Not just a little bit, but drastically higher in price. They don't have fresh shrimp there.

I'm not sure about your supermarket though, it may be different. But if the shrimp your getting doesnt cost that much im guessing it was previously frozen also.
[/quote]

I live in the Seattle area. So we get A LOT of fresh seafood. Fresh Shrimp should cost you no more then 7 bucks a lb. Even if its previosuly frozen so long as its not salted you should be ok. cause your going to be refreezing it again anyhow. When I said previously frozen I was referring to the packages that are in the frozen food section. As opposed to the ones in the fresh meat or seafood section. You may be better off going to the asian market and getting some there all depends on whats avalible to you.


----------

